# DT vs. Sapim



## fastmb (Oct 5, 2008)

buying for an upcoming wheel build. i would like some Epinions on the difference between these two manufactures. will be using an aero 20 hole radial lacing up front and a 2.0/1.5/2.0 28 hole 3x in the rear. thanks for your help. R


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

The differences between the two do not matter. Go with the better price.

-Eric


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

The differences between the two do not matter. Go with the better price. 
-Eric[/QUOTE]


+1 on the price. I have similar wheels built with DT Aerolites and Sapim CXrays......if I didn't know they were different, I would never be able to tell from they way they look, performance, durability, etc. Sapims are considerably cheaper when comparing these two spokes. For other comparisons, like a DT Revolution vs. Sapim Laser, the pricing doesn't seem to be that much different betwen the companies.


----------



## GR68 (Feb 4, 2008)

When I lived in Belgium I built with Sapim - and drank Belgium beer :thumbsup: . Was not surpisingly hard to find DT Swiss spokes in Belgium.

Now I live in Switzerland and build with DT Swiss - and still drink Belgian beer. I get a great price on spokes as have a contact in the DT Factory 

*But even if I knew i guy in the swiss brewery I would still drink Belgian beer.
*
Both Sapim and DT spokes are good high quality products, i think you would have a problem telling the difference riding the equivelent product.


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

If you are debating on the DT aerolites or Sapim CX Rays for the front wheel I would opt for the Aerolites only because the slightly larger diameter of the J-bend seem to fit a little more snug in some hubs (just something I've experienced over the years). You could always use washers but it's nice not having to resort to them...at the very least out of convenience. 

But in terms of brands I have always liked the DTs but I've just been unlucky with the Sapims (was breaking a number of spokes on my rear wheel-could have been a bad batch).


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

hppy4u said:


> If you are debating on the DT aerolites or Sapim CX Rays for the front wheel I would opt for the Aerolites only because the slightly larger diameter of the J-bend seem to fit a little more snug in some hubs (just something I've experienced over the years). You could always use washers but it's nice not having to resort to them...at the very least out of convenience.
> 
> But in terms of brands I have always liked the DTs but I've just been unlucky with the Sapims (was breaking a number of spokes on my rear wheel-could have been a bad batch).


we noticed that same thing happening a lot last year. we had been using CX Rays exclusively for wheels spec'd w/ that type of spoke. we had a lot (at least 2 dozen wheels affected) and have now switched to Aerolites. not a single breakage yet. i would still build w/ Sapim if someone wanted them, it was most likely a bad 'batch' of some type, but i really like the DT spokes, and you can get them in colors now :thumbsup:


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

DT spokes have a smoother butting.


----------

